# Orange Wood



## southernsausage (Jul 6, 2012)

Does anyone have a mail-order source for Orange Wood?

Have you ever tried it?


----------



## whittling chip (Jul 6, 2012)

I use it but don't know where you can order some. I get mine from the orchards here in Florida.

The absolute best smoke I ever did was a month ago with my new Lang and nothing but 2 year old orange. I used 3-5" logs about a foot or so long. Orange doesn't really smoke, well, I mean it's not a real billowing type of smoke. Very TBS.

WC


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 6, 2012)

One other person has told me the same thing. That they have had their best tasting smokes/cooking sessions when using orange wood. I want to get some and try it!!


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 6, 2012)

Are ya still enjoying your new cooker? That thing is a beast!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a friend in Phoenix who expanded his driveway last year and removed a perfectly good orange tree. Wish I had known...


----------



## gm-orangewood (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm currently looking into starting a company here in FL to provide good orange wood for smoking. Anybody have thoughts as to if it would be a good idea? Demand for it?


----------

